# Circuito con leds solo funciona cuando acerco el dedo. Porque?



## fer_b (May 17, 2009)

Buenas! Mi duda es la siguiente: arme un pequeño circuito que utiliza un 555 y un 4017b para el encendido de 8 leds. A los leds los montes en forma d circunferencia (en una plaqueta aparte) y cuando probe el circuito solamente queda encendido un solo led y encienden los demas cuando acerco el dedo al 4017, alguien sabe a q se debe? que puedo hacer para q funcione sin acercar al dedo? Al circuito primero lo probe en el pcb wizard y funciona perfecto, pero en la realidad solo funciona cuando le acerco el dedo. Otro problema es q en el primer led q debe encender, o sea el q va conectado al pin 3 del 4017, cuando encienden todas las luces este led se enciende mucho menos que los otros, y otro problema es cuando le aumento la tension, por encima de los 7 v enciende la mitad de los leds. estos dos ultimos problemas mucho no me molestan pero si me los pueden solucionar mucho mejor, el q si me molesta es el q solo funciona al acercar mi dedo por encima del 4017.


----------



## elaficionado (May 17, 2009)

Hola.
Publica tu circuito, para tener un mejor idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Victronica (May 17, 2009)

Hi.

Su problema CREO que radica en que tienes que prender muchos leds, la corriente no es suficiente proporcionada por el 4017 para todos los leds, cuando le acerca el dedo funciona porque usted tiene estatica y eso hace que el circuito funcione bien. 

Trate de amplificar la corrente para cada led con un transistor, tendria que aumentar el numero de componentes considerablemente (8 transistores mas las resistencias) pero le funcionaria como usted quiere.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (May 17, 2009)

Victronica dijo:
			
		

> Su problema CREO que radica en que tienes que prender muchos leds, la corriente no es suficiente proporcionada por el 4017 para todos los leds


Me sumo a eso.



			
				elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Publica tu circuito, para tener un mejor idea.


Y a esto también.


Si publicás el circuito será mucho más simple apuntar en la dirección correcta y sugerir una solución.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2009)

Victronica dijo:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Su problema CREO que radica en que tienes que prender muchos leds, la corriente no es suficiente proporcionada por el 4017 para todos los leds, *cuando le acerca el dedo funciona porque usted tiene estatica y eso hace que el circuito funcione bien. *
> 
> Saludos!



no comprendo ese concepto ?

en lo demas , si no pone el circuito da para los expedientes x

para mi el problema es : mucho wizzard y poco soldador   (siempre adivinando por qu eotra no queda)


----------



## Eduardo (May 17, 2009)

Te equivocaste de circuito y armaste el detector de dedos


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2009)

jjaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cacho (May 18, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Te equivocaste de circuito y armaste el detector de dedos




[Aplausos]    [/Aplausos]


----------



## Tacatomon (May 18, 2009)

Creo que ya fue a patentar el "Detector de Dedos".

Esto va a ser utilisssiiimo para los bebes que quieren meter los dedos en los contactos a 220VAC.
Quisas hasta haya premio nobel.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 18, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> me lo espantaron   .............y eso que tenia un nick ahora que lo veo parecido al mio .......



¡y nos vamos a quedar con la duda de cómo se hace el detector de dedos!

Ya en serio, quizá le faltara la conexión de la masa, o tuviera una deficiente.


----------



## ars (May 18, 2009)

Podría ser que tenes mucho ruido proveniente de la fuente, por varios motivos podría ser, proba poniendo en cada uno de tus integrados ente el vcc y vdd un capacitor, podes probar con alguno de 10micro de menos capacidad seguramente también ande, si con 10 no va aumenta.


----------



## fer_b (May 18, 2009)

Detector de dedos? q buena idea jaja, pero ese no era la finalidad del circuito, aqui va el circuito (q la vez pasada me olvide d subirlo). Parece q tengo problemas con los circuitos q incluyan leds jaja


----------



## ars (May 18, 2009)

ponele resistencias limitadoras a esos leds, podes poner una en comun o una cada uno, depende si lo pones despues o antes de los leds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2009)

Y si ponés en forma fija el pin ENABLE a masa (o lo que sea estado activado)...
Los pines de entrada CMOS NO HAY QUE DEJARLOS AL AIRE!

Saludos!


----------



## fer_b (May 18, 2009)

Como seria el diagrama poniendole las resistencias? al anodo del led? o sea entre cada pin de salida del 4017 y el led? y como seria la resistencia comun? lo raro es q ese diagrama tal cual esta funciona perfecto en el pcb wizard. Como es el tema de los pines de entrada CMOS no deben quedar al aire libre?


----------



## elmo2 (May 18, 2009)

http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4017.html

saludos...


----------



## elaficionado (May 18, 2009)

Hola.
Prueba algo como esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tiotal (May 19, 2009)

Bueno esta bien el sentido del humor No conectas la patita  EN, mira a ver si tiene que ir a nivel alto o bajo si no recuerdo mal las caracteristicas dicen que el contador avanza una cuenta en la transición del puso SI el EN esta(...no me acuerdo). Otra cosa te comentan yo no creo que te falle por exceso de consumo pues enciendes uno cada vez, de todas formas mejor con transistor.Pon una resistencia de 22 k  o mas a masa (sin pasarse) en la entrada clock. Al  4017  le gustan los pulsos limpios. No hay que descartar que el diseño de la placa  de problemas.


----------



## Fortivo (May 19, 2009)

amigo fer b, realiza una cosa, ponle a cada led resistencias de 680ohm en la salida del 4017 antes del led y despues sube la tensión del circuito ,, asi deveria funcionar un saludo¡¡


----------



## Victronica (May 19, 2009)

Seria bueno que colocará una resistencia 220 a 470 ohmios de cada salida del 4017 a cada led, esto es con la finalidad de garantizar una corriente fija a los led y no que uno consuma mas que otros.

Tambien puede utilizar un seguidor o un negador con transistor entre el 555 y el 4017, para hacer que el 4017 tome la corriente de la fuente y no del 555. El negador con transistor solo tiene obvio el transistor y 2 resistencias, invierte la señal pero el 4017 le es indiferente eso y la señal es más estable.

Espero que intente hacer esto y logre buenos resultados.

ahhhhhh.....lo que puede pasar con lo del dedo es que al acercarlo le genera ruido al circuito, lo mismo pasa con los transmisores am y fm analogos, incluso con los radio viejos, que cuando uno quiere cuadrar la emisora suena bien pero se retira uno y se escucha un ruido molesto.

Saludos!


----------



## fer_b (May 19, 2009)

Ok voy a probar conectando el ENABLE a masa y una resistencia como dice elaficionado y tambien voy a probar conectando resistencias en cada salida del 4017 y les comento como me fue. 

El tema de mis diseños de estos tipos d circuitos no me estan yendo muy bien, arme un diseño q encontre en el foro (una especie d luces policias), usa un 4093 y un 4027 y 4 transistores 547b y tampoco me anda muy bien, al acercar el dedo cambia la frecuencia d destello de los leds o bien kedan encendido fijamente, no se si el problema estara en q el circuito pedia transistores 547b y cuando los compre me dieron 547c, ese seria el problema o no tiene nada q ver?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 19, 2009)

Hola.
Con una sola resistencia es suficiente, se suele usar una resistencia por salida si los LEDs son de diferentes colores (porque tienes voltajes de los LEDS son diferentes), pero si todos son de un mismo color solo es necesario una resistencia.
Cuando pones el reloj (555) a una frecuencia mayor a 16Hz, el ojo humano, no es capaz de notar el parpaddeo y parece que los LEDs están prendidos permanentemente.
Puedes usar cualquiera de los 2 transistores, son muy similares.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fer_b (May 20, 2009)

Hola elaficionado pude solucionar el problema d mi primer circuito conectando el ENABLE al negativo, ahora funciona sin acercar el dedo , estoy feliz! gracias, tambien le conecte la resistencia q pusiste pero los leds alumbran mucho menos asi q preferi dejarla d lado. Use 8 leds d alta luminosidad (4 blancos y 4 azules) cuando aumento la tension cerca a 12v se encienden los 4 blancos y si subo la tension por encima de los 12 encienden los azules unicamente,a q puede deberse? pero lo mismo el circuito funciona perfecto conectando el pin 13 al negativo, gracias! 

Con respecto al otro circuito de luces policias aqui dejo el diagrama del circuito, en el programa livewire funciona perfecto pero cuando arme el circuito encienden los leds totalmente distinto, por ejemplo una vez kedan encendidos los dos leds, luego apago la fuente y vuelvo a encenderla y por ejemplo un led keda encendido pero como q kiere parpadear pero nunca llega a apagarse mientras q el otro esta constantemente encendido y asi sucesivamente, cuando rozo mi dedo por los pines del 4027 cambia d funcionamiento los leds. 
Tal vez no interprete bien el circuito la parte q usa 2 resistencias variables, tengo entendido q son presets, es asi? o estoy ekivocado? si es asi en el pcb como deberia conectar los pines del preset? el punto medio por ejemplo va conectado el pin 1 y 2 del 4093 mientras q uno de los dos extremos al pin 3 del 4093 y al 13 del 4027? Es asi el diseño? Hay algun error en el diseño del circuito?

Saludos!


----------



## marioxcc (May 20, 2009)

Destaco que el circuito integrado CD4017B es capaz de dar una corriente constante de menos de 2.6 mA tipicamente (Según la hoja de datos del susodicho circuito, codigo SCHS027C revisada en febrero de 2004, derechos de copia de Texas Instruments Incorporated; condiciones: temperatura: 298.15 K, 10 V de tensión en Vdd con respecto a Vss).
Asegurate de que tus diodos emisores de luz consuman menos corriente que esa si esas son las condiciones en las que usas el CD4017B.


----------



## alexus (May 20, 2009)

por el circuito original que vi, te falto poner el enable (pin 13) del 4017 a tierra (GND), y un condensador (o capacitor) ceramico de .01uf a tierra (GND) en el pin 5 de el 555.


----------



## elaficionado (May 20, 2009)

Hola.
La resistencia es para proteger el 4017, ya que la corriente máxima de este CI es menor a 7mA. Te sugiero que uses transistores para excitar los LEDs, y así obtener el mayor brillo posible (generalmente los LEDs tienes 20mA de corriente típica)
El Livewire es un simulador de circuitos, que asume muchas cosas, para facilitar el armado de los circuitos en el simulador.
Por ejemplo, en el simulador el circuito con el 4017 funiona sin conectar la pata 13 a tierra, y eso se debe a que el simulador asume que la pata 13 esta en tierra, pero cuando lo armaste fisicamente y no pusiste la pata 13 a tierra el circuito no funcionó correctamente ( de allí las bromas de detector de dedos, tu dedo ponia a tierra la pata 13 probablemente).
En los dos 4027 debes pone los terminales R y S a tierra, algo parecido tiene que hacer con el 4093, debes poner a tierra las entradas que no usas (ojo solo las entradas), no las salidas, esta las dejas libres, ya que el los CI Cmos todas las entradas que no se usan siempre deben conectarse ya sea al +B o a tierra, (hazlo siempre a tierra, a menos que el circuito indique otra cosa).
Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Tengo más circuitos de policias muy similares en Livewire, si deseas los publico para que experimentes.


----------



## fer_b (May 22, 2009)

Hola voy a hacer lo q dijiste con los integrados d conectar las entradas a tierra, muy buena la explicacion. Seria bueno q publiques los circuitos q tengas asi los arme porque soy fanatico d estos tipos de circuitos y seguro q a muchos tambien les va a servir.
Te comento q me encanta poner musica y las luces las quiero armar yo, aunque sea como adorno porq estos leds no alumbran tanto como para una fiesta, lo q si estoy pensando es hacer un circuito q utilice leds de 3 W de potencia, tenes algun circuito o idea d como armarlo? ya q estos tipos de leds consumen 750mA. T comento, mi idea es utilizar 3 d estos tipos de leds de distintos colores (por ej blanco, azul, rojo) o bien uno q sea tricolor, pero la idea esta en ponerlo en un lente para leds para q reduzca el angulo de visibilidad a unos 30º o 40º ya q estos leds poseen un angulo d visibilidad d 140º, la idea d poner 3 leds d diferente colores (o bien uno tricolor) es hacer q este encendido un led por unos cuantos segundos y luego se enciende otro led y q queden mezclados estos 2 colores por un periodo corto y luego se apaga el primer led, luego se enciende el tercer led (queda mezclado con el 2do) y se apaga el segundo y asi sucesivamente. Tenes algun circuito para lo q quiero o algo parecido? 

Aqui dejo la hoja de datos de estos leds

Saludos


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

hola el circuito no te funciona por un problema de blindaje debes soldar un cable debajo de la protoboard y el otro extremo a una jabalina enterrada en el suelo o bien conectar el cable al negativo de la toma de 110V de tu casa, saludos


----------



## asherar (May 22, 2009)

No sería el ENABLE al aire, el que gatillaba al "captar" la tension inducida por tu dedo ? (por la alta impedancia de la patilla abierta).


----------



## elaficionado (May 22, 2009)

Hola.
Como ya te dije todos son prácticamente los mismo.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Los circuitos estan en archivo de Livewire.


----------



## fer_b (May 24, 2009)

Hola ya conecte los pines del segundo circuito a tierra y funciona perfecto asi que me solucionaste los dos problemas q tenia muchas gracias. Los circuitos que subiste ya los voy a probar y armar los q me gusten 

Saludos


----------

